# Loose lead walking



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi
having just come back from the school run in the hail with the youngest asleep in the buggy, I feel as if one arm is longer than the other and my shoulder is about dislocate!! Arthur is really starting to pull! I have tried the puppy class advise on stopping when he pulls and continuing when he has a loose lead, I have tried using a tit bit and keeping his attention - both do work, however all this goes out of the window at school time!! The excitement of a hundred primary school kids is just to tempting for him. I dont really want a to put him on a harness but I feel I am fighting a loosing battle especially when you see other dogs happily waiting at the school railings while mine is trying to garrote himself while trying to jump run and pull all at the same time!!! He can walk on a loose lead its just seems to be when we have the kids in tow!!
Any advice???


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

I use a Halti my 19 month old dog took to it immediately. He knows if the Halti comes out he has to walk on loose lead 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I must admit school pick up can be a bit of a nightmare with Bobs too. If anyone says 'hello' to him he loses all reason and jumps at them like a thing possessed.

There has been the odd Mum who has gone home with a lovely wet pawprint on their nice clean coat, and a rather forced 'Oh don't worry'

It seems to be something hat takes a long time learning, but I am working on getting him to sit and stay and have some KFC chicken as a reward - just little bits so I can give him some every few seconds, and it does seem to work, althouygh he is nowhere near perfect yet.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Calli.h

These are the most difficult times for young dog's and yes the School pick-up will be a nightmare scenario

It's going to be best to do your training away from this area for a while and get the concentration working before bringing in so many distraction's, otherwise these short trips become unpleasant for you and your dog.... one quick tip is have a good walk and end up at school this way your dog will be more settled and ready to listen to you

Check out some very good training tips on the CCGB web site under training here is the link.... 
www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk

Mick


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Calli, a basic rule is *never* to let your dog pull on the lead and successfully get himself anywhere. You know the drill about stopping until the lead is loose and only then continuing ......the problem is you may not make it to the pavement outside your house let alone the school! Whenever you do not have time to train loose lead walking then it is advisable to use something like a Halti or other brand of head collar. Arthur will soon get used to one. I got this advice from The Company of Animals who run the training classes I am attending with Basil.

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Are Halti's good? What size would I need, anyone know?? I have had enough of Max's pulling. xx


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi i think that they are all still babies and dont worry too much about it all, they will get the hang of it as they get older. run over their toes a few times with a pushchair and they soon learn to walk to your side or behind you lol! or put the lead behind you legs and then they cant pull your arms outs!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

The gencon head collar is brilliant. Luna used to pull and now it's a joy to walk her again as she can't pull so walks calmly by your side on a loose lead. Totally recommended.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Agree- the gencons are waaay better than halti's and similar headcollars. They don't ride up into the eyes and give better control -rather than just pulling the dogs nose arounds, it brings them back


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I've ordered a Gencon, thanks Harri and Katie! xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We have a halti for Cara and it is a joy to walk her on that no pulling she just trots alongside you xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can get Betty to walk on a loose lead most of the time but my dog walker
had problems with her pulling so asked if we could get a harness. I was
recommended the Halti harness. It does work really well but does causes mats
under her front armpits


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I've ordered a Gencon, thanks Harri and Katie! xx


where did you order it from and what size did you go for. thanks


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

This is great advice that I am going to try myself as Daisy has turned into a real puller! 

http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/looseleashwalking/

It is very clear and seems to make sense especially about the front lead collar. I am going to have a look in it.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just wanted to add that there are several types of front-leader harnesses;

Halti Harness, Premier easy walk or the option I am choosing is to ask Indi-dog to make me one as she can make them padded (and I get to choose a nice colour and pattern! )

http://www.indi-dog.co.uk/harness-styles.html

The front leader is considered a nicer way to train than a head collar.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Just wanted to add that there are several types of front-leader harnesses;
> 
> Halti Harness, Premier easy walk or the option I am choosing is to ask Indi-dog to make me one as she can make them padded (and I get to choose a nice colour and pattern! )
> 
> ...


Both of mine wear front clip harnesses. It is very important that you get the right fit. Milly's doesn't quite fit properly so the ring doesn't sit right.

I think it is an excellent idea to get one off Indi dog- not only is it custom made to fit your dog- but great designs that you wont see in the shops either!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy pulled when she was younger and I use a front leading harness similar to the Indi-Dog harness, plus the Tellington TTouch groundwork techniques. She now walks on a loose lead to the heal command. Rosie has been easy to train as she likes to tuck herself in between Poppy and myself ,and just follows Poppy. They both walk well in harnesses or with the lead attached to their collars.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Colin, that's good to know. I don't feel like I am making any progress at the moment so time to try something new.


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

If a dog is walking in front of you and pulling on the lead it thinks it is leader of the pack. To train the dog that you are leader and it should always follow. First never let the dog leave the home befour you. if the dog goes out the door first it is in charge not you. Go back in and try again, You must go out first. Whilst traning, stopping till the lead is slack, is a good start. But to realy get the mesage through to your dog, dont just stop turn round and start walking in the oposite direction. Every time they overtake you, change direction. Remember you are alfa male not your dog. Your dog will soon be glad for you to take controle of the walk. It is no fun being leeder of the pack with you in charge your dog can relax and enjoy the walk. 
Good luck every one. No fun being draged around by a pulling dog.
Debbie


----------

